# I miss you.



## mike2008

Bună!
Please can someone help me to translate "I miss you".
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Hi

_Mi-e dor de tine.

_EDIT: Very funny there, mister. 
I have missed you = Mi-a fost dor de tine. (just in case you ever need it)


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult Trisia And I have missed you too.
La revedere.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you again Trisia, yes I'm sure I'll need it in the near future [although I wish I didn't].
Noapte bună, vise plăcute, puricii să te sărute.


----------

